# Irish Touring



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Would someone please tell me why there is not a section about Irish Touring?

There is UK Touring . Continental Touring. but no mention of Ireland Why...........aido :?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Just came up with the answer.. Nobody must tour Ireland ...
aido


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I would guess because it's deemed *Continental*. Well, you _do_ have the Euro over there, don't you?

Gerald


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I think it should be a special case and given its own section.

Do you get a _Continental breakfast_ in Ireland?

I think I might start a poll to find out others views


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*Post subject*

The U K is more Continental than Ireland, it is connected to france by a tunnel.
You can get an Irish Breakfast or a Continental Breakfast in Ireland .just as you can get an English breakfast or a Continental breakfast in the UK...aido


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Then why is the UK not Continental as well????


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Post subject*



aido said:


> The U K is more Continental than Ireland, it is connected to france by a tunnel.
> You can get an Irish Breakfast or a Continental Breakfast in Ireland .just as you can get an English breakfast or a Continental breakfast in the UK...aido


 But we can't pay for it with €uros :lol:

regards Dave


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's a starter, if you need one: http://www.10000things.org.uk/eire.htm


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

I would just like to thank Nuke for our Ireland Touring Section, anyone who needs info. just post on it and Im sure you will get a good response.

Smilo.. I have enjoyed reading your report on your trip to Ireland get back here soon....aido


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> ISmilo.. I have enjoyed reading your report on your trip to Ireland get back here soon....aido


Thanx, mate. And that's despite the 'orribly scanned prints!

It's a wonderful country. We did go back about 4yrs later (while heading for Hereford via North Wales!), picked up where we'd left off and zoomed around the top, into Belfast and down to Newgrange.

I never finished writing up that trip because while we were still out west I got into a bit of a mood after finding that I'd taken 37 shots with no film in the camera. Someone unkindly suggested that was a very Irish thing to do.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oldskool said:


> I think it should be a special case and given its own section.
> 
> Do you get a _Continental breakfast_ in Ireland?
> 
> I think I might start a poll to find out others views


Full Irish Breakfast in the SOuth or an Ulster Fry in the North...

I have a lovely long story about or trips to Ireland (five so far )


----------

